# July North East Meet



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Its time to get together again folks, usual spot at the OK Diner on the A19 at 7:30 Wednesday 8th July.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

This time I should make it as chemo moved back a week and is following day and Andy hopefully has something for me from Des.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> This time I should make it as chemo moved back a week and is following day and Andy hopefully has something for me from Des.


He does indeed


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Should be able to make this on as well. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> This time I should make it as chemo moved back a week and is following day and Andy hopefully has something for me from Des.


Cant make this one :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I should be ok


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> I should be ok


Youwill never be OK Tim :wink: :lol: and by the way some one at Elite is GUNNING for you so get in LINE for your punishment :lol: :lol:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > I should be ok
> ...


I was there yesterday and got both barrels. 
Someone was telling me that on the stock car circuit they have started called Phil Tyrone, so when you see him or speak to him next just ask him how Mollie is doing :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Not long now anyone else comming along


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I might pop down.... 

Moved into the new house last week so still sorting things out.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> I might pop down....
> 
> Moved into the new house last week so still sorting things out.


If you can make it Craig woul you bring your Megs 220 with you for me to have a look at


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

XTR said:


> I might pop down....
> 
> Moved into the new house last week so still sorting things out.


hi Craig were you driving through concord one afternoon last week Weds I think about 3.15ish, if so I was just a couple of cars behind you


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> I might pop down....
> 
> Moved into the new house last week so still sorting things out.


You coming down to Rother Valley ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

XTR said:


> I might pop down....
> 
> Moved into the new house last week so still sorting things out.


Let me know if your going and i'l fetch that replica watch you wanted to look at.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > I might pop down....
> ...


I noticed that the other day. I didnt realise it was only at Sheffield this time. I'll pass this year but if its at Sheffield next year i'll deffo consider it.



malstt said:


> Let me know if your going and i'l fetch that replica watch you wanted to look at.


Will let you know. Just curious about how good the replica's look. I'd love a Tag Hueur Monaco Gulf.


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi All,
Im trying to sort work out so that we can come on wednesday but looking a bit hectic :?

Are any of you thinking of coming to Walney 1st August ? I know YellowTT cant make it, will have to wait longer to see this car  Would be great to have some TT's from the north east too 

Seasurfer


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Can't make this now, [smiley=bigcry.gif] somethings come up. Will see you all on the 18th though. Let me know of any change of plans. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Anyone got a torque wrench they could bring tonight?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone got a torque wrench they could bring tonight?


I've got one, but i don't think i'm coming tonight.  Gonna goto Costco instead. :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

XTR said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got a torque wrench they could bring tonight?
> ...


Its the offer of free food isn't it. :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone got a torque wrench they could bring tonight?


i have if i can find it


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Free food at Costco? Definately going now 

Could do with a free lawn mower instead. lol


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

They are always giving something away,not seen a lawnmower yet though.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Anyone got a torque wrench they could bring tonight?


New wheels fited then


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Andrew... if Andy cant find one, you could call past mine on the way home, and use mine. Gimme a call  I'll probably be back in the house by the time your on the way home.

Opposite Penshaw Monument


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

XTR said:


> Andrew... if Andy cant find one, you could call past mine on the way home, and use mine. Gimme a call  I'll probably be back in the house by the time your on the way home.
> 
> Opposite Penshaw Monument


Found it


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Andrew... if Andy cant find one, you could call past mine on the way home, and use mine. Gimme a call  I'll probably be back in the house by the time your on the way home.
> ...


will definately make tonight so will pick up my spats too, also would not mind a second opinion on replacement wheels and whether they are refurbs as polished lip not sure its there.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > XTR said:
> ...


Turbines


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope you have a good night, gutted i can't make it but got to go and watch my neices school play.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

malstt said:


> Hope you have a good night, gutted i can't make it but got to go and watch my neices school play.


Thought thats what video cameras were for :wink:


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

Looking like I'm going to have to wim out as well. If I can't make it I'll be in touch about the 18thto see what time we are meeting.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

mav696 said:


> Looking like I'm going to have to wim out as well. If I can't make it I'll be in touch about the 18thto see what time we are meeting.


Meeting at 1pm for the National day mate


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking like I'm going to have to wim out as well. If I can't make it I'll be in touch about the 18thto see what time we are meeting.
> ...


Thought we said two ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just checked on the other post defo 1pm


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

oops


----------

